# Mountain Man Breakfast



## mrsmik (Nov 22, 2009)

Our kids request this meal every time we go camping, and seeing as we have about 20 laying chickens, it's a great way to use up eggs! Please note, this makes a LOT! You may want to consider sharing it with your camping friends or, if you're like our family and enjoy leftovers, just save the leftovers for the day you're leaving the campground and need a quick breakfast without a lot of mess and fuss. You can easily re-heat it in a microwave or in a skillet over low heat. Feel free to add more spices and personalize this recipe to suite your taste buds!

  1 lb. mild pork sausage (Jimmy Dean, Tennessee Pride, etc.)  
1 bag frozen, shredded hash brown potatoes 
12 eggs 
1 onion, chopped 
1 red pepper, chopped 
1 green pepper, chopped 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 lb. Cheddar cheese, shredded 

In a 12" Dutch oven, oven med-high heat, saute sausage with garlic and onion until done. Whisk eggs in mixing bowl while sausage is cooking. 

Add pepper to sausage mixture and stir. Add hash brown potatoes to sausage mixture. Stir mixture slightly and allow to cook for about 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. Pour beaten eggs over the top, allowing them to sink into the potatoes. Add coals to top and bottom (6-9 on the bottom and 12-18 on top) and bake until eggs are firm. Top with Cheddar cheese and continue cooking for approx. 30 minutes more. 








Enjoy! 

Julie


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------



## meateater (Nov 22, 2009)

All my favorite ingredients! Very nice.


----------



## gruelurks (Nov 22, 2009)

Can't go wrong with that recipe! I put a DO on my Christmas list for this season.


----------



## mrsmik (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I really LOVE my Dutch ovens.   When we go camping, I bring along a couple hundred pounds of cast iron!  It got to the point where I was worried about all that weight in the back of the camper!  LOL   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Aside from five Dutch ovens that I usually bring, we have our double propane burner (parts are cast iron), a "grill box" with a cast iron grate, a cast iron griddle, two cast iron frying pans, a cast iron waffle iron and cast iron pizza pan.  Not to mention the cast iron pie irons!   OYE!  Yep, I have castironitis, really bad!


----------



## point blank (Jul 8, 2010)

Tried this last weekend.  It was a huge hit!  Thanks


----------



## jak757 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 9, 2010)

Outstanding, I bet you could wrap up those leftovers in a tortilla for a great b-fast burrito


----------



## rangecop (Jul 9, 2010)

I do pretty much the same except that I also use browned bacon chunks, country sausage,chunks of polish sausage.  If I ever have any leftover pulled pork, I might throw that in too. Canned green chilies or chpped jalapinos also add to it.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks and sounds good!  Kind of like a shredded fatty!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 9, 2010)

Good stuff... I do the same thing, but in the oven. Great way to cook breakfast for a crowd.


----------



## john-z (Sep 11, 2010)

Yep, those things are great cookers. When it is late or we dont have much time, we throw spuds, carrots, onions, and a small roast in ours and just set it in the fire towards the edge. If you can find a DO with the inside trivet, or the trivet is available as an option, go for it! It prevents the food from burning and sticking to the bottom.


----------



## mackconsult (Sep 17, 2010)

Standard stuff I bring camping:

camp chef cooker with 7 in 1 BBQ -> good for BBQ, grilling, heating water/boiling, & smoking.  Can even put the DO on there and cook stuff or heat stuff up.
DO -> with Briquettes
old coleman alcohol stove -> good for everything that the above doesn't do
 



MrsMik said:


> Thanks everyone! I really LOVE my Dutch ovens. When we go camping, I bring along a couple hundred pounds of cast iron! It got to the point where I was worried about all that weight in the back of the camper! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 4, 2010)

I've never used a dutch oven but that makes me want to. Nice!!


----------



## uberhack (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow. I need to do that at the next Cub Scout camp-out!


----------



## iceman61 (Jan 4, 2012)

The Scoutmasters & parents always have this at our Boy Scout campouts in the morning. Great recipe and always a hit!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 4, 2012)

I made this at the South Fl Gathering...it was good.

  Craig


----------



## rednecknm (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds great I'm going to try and make this but I'm going to add in some green Chile.


----------



## sparrky (Jan 18, 2012)

I have made it several time, and just before it is done, I dump on the top a jar of salsa, your choice hot or mild. I just don't have any left overs if there is 4 people or more.


----------



## sprky (Jan 18, 2012)

We make this allot on camp outs with the scouts, only when we do it we make multiple batches depending on how many scouts we have. At least 1 batch is hot sausage and jalapenos are added


----------



## venture (Jan 18, 2012)

First time I saw this winner!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

